# Glendale, AZ group seeking new players



## wotmaniac (Nov 4, 2009)

Established group looking for "new blood" for our 3.5 group.  Currently me + 3-5; looking to add 1-2 more.  We currently have 2 homebrew games going, with me and one other trading DM duties.

We play on a rotating schedule, Saturday evenings.  We generally start between 4-6 pm, and usually go until about 2 am.

We play at my house, around 47th ave and olive.

If you're interested, just PM me.

Thanks.


----------



## wotmaniac (Jan 8, 2010)

bump


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 9, 2010)

Dang.  I'd be up for it, but I don't have my own auto so I can't be out at 2 a.m.  Plus, 47th and Olive is at least a 2-3 hour trip for me by bus/foot now that I'm near Happy Valley (would have to transfer busses a few times).

And I'm in a nightly Saturday online campaign, so I'd have to drop out of that in order to participate.   Sorry.


----------



## wotmaniac (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah, that's a little far.  even the guy that comes in from surprise would not be able to swing all the way out there.

thanks for the hit anyways.


----------



## slakr73 (Feb 7, 2010)

Still looking? I'm in Tempe and kind of a noob I guess since I haven't PnP gamed in over 10 years. I'm willing to learn and am boning up on the rules to play pbp as well.

cheers


----------



## wotmaniac (Mar 9, 2010)

wow -- I should really check this more often.

@ slakr73:
If you don't mind coming all the way out to Glendale every saturday, then you're more than welcome (the more, the merrier).

personally, if I were out in Tempe, I'd be checking out Gamer's Inn in Mesa.


----------

